# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2015 às 01:43)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## james (1 Mar 2015 às 09:52)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui chove intensamente e com algum vento também . Marco começa como fevereiro acabou : com chuva .

Tatual : 11 graus centigrados


----------



## james (1 Mar 2015 às 09:57)

Esta um verdadeiro dia de temporal com muita chuva e vento . Não estava a espera de um dia tao invernal .


----------



## smpereira (1 Mar 2015 às 10:00)

Bom dia,
Março começa com tempo muito fechado, com chuva fraca, o normal nestes últimos dias. HR 100%
Tactual: 12.5 graus centígrados. Temperatura mínima pouco desceu esta noite, característico deste tempo, mantendo-se nos 11.3 de mínima.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2015 às 10:34)

Bom dia,

chove por aqui também de forma persistente 

Aí está ela no radar a entrar pelo Litoral Norte:


----------



## james (1 Mar 2015 às 11:38)

E chove , chove sem parar ! 

Verdadeiro dia de inverno . . .

Tatual : 12 graus centigrados
HR:  97 %


----------



## Névoa (1 Mar 2015 às 11:48)

Muito nevoeiro e chuva fininha por aqui. Agora as previsões de curto  prazo e a de dez dias do ipma colocam a instabilidade até terça, e as mínimas de 2C para o período anticiclónico, se este algum dia vier a concretizar-se, já foram transformadas em 4, 6, 8C e mais. Estou curiosa para ver o que o próximo output dirá, é sempre surpreendente e às vezes chega mesmo a ser engraçado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mar 2015 às 12:37)

Boas !

Dia de chuva fraca e muito nevoeiro.
Atuais *11,5ºC* com *99%HR*
Vento moderado de *SSW*
Acumulados *0,5mm*

Ontem o dia terminou com* 7,4mm

Imagem radar :



*


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mar 2015 às 13:02)

Continua a chover ,* 1mm* acumulado .
Rate :* 2,2mm/h*


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2015 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,

Nada de novo a relatar por aqui; morrinha e mais morrinha, ora leve ora mais forte, desde o amanhecer. Dia bastante cinzento e com 12,1ºC atuais.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2015 às 14:45)

Nevoeiro bastante denso neste momento.


----------



## WiiSky70 (1 Mar 2015 às 15:07)

Confirmado muito neveoeiro por estes lados de Arcozelo também


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2015 às 15:36)

Fotos tiradas há cerca de meia hora. Agora está ainda mais fechado.



Foggy afternoon. Porto, 01-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy afternoon. Porto, 01-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy afternoon. Porto, 01-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy afternoon. Porto, 01-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy afternoon. Porto, 01-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## james (1 Mar 2015 às 15:39)

Por ca continua a chover sem parar , alternando períodos de chuva moderada com chuva fraca e com bastante vento a mistura e muito persistente , chove sem interrupções 
Desde o inicio da madrugada .

Tatual : 12 graus centigrados

HR: 98 %


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Mar 2015 às 15:46)

Boas

Aqui em Palmeira, dia algo ameno e marcado pela morrinha.

Não está nevoeiro mas mesmo assim a visibilidade é baixa:


----------



## Paelagius (1 Mar 2015 às 17:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Fotos tiradas há cerca de meia hora. Agora está ainda mais fechado.



Ao fazer o report não dei conta que deixei no tópico de fevereiro. As imagens elucidam melhor o alcance de visão com este nevoeiro.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2015 às 17:47)

Tirei mais algumas há uns minutos atrás; a visibilidade era extremamente reduzida e que se vai mantendo até agora.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2015 às 18:08)

Há cerca de uma hora estava assim:



Foggy afternoon. Porto, 01-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy afternoon. Porto, 01-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy afternoon. Porto, 01-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O panorama atual é muito semelhante.


----------



## AJCS (1 Mar 2015 às 19:16)

Por cá está exactamente igual.

Temp. max. 12,7ºC
Temp. min.  11,6ºC 
Pressão 1028 mBar durante quase todo o dia
com tendência para uma pequena descida agora 
no fim da tarde.

Temp. actual 12,5 ºC


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2015 às 19:39)

Boas,

por aqui chuva persistente com nevoeiro cerrado, tem sido assim ao longo do dia.

*6.6 mm* acumulados 

12.1 ºc actuais


----------



## smpereira (1 Mar 2015 às 19:53)

Que dia invernal este,  chuva,  chuva e mais chuva durante o dia praticamente todo  tempo muito humido com algum nevoeiro


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2015 às 20:03)

Continua o nevoeiro pela Invicta.



Foggy night. Porto, 01-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy night. Porto, 01-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

12,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mar 2015 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Mais e mais do mesmo, num dia chato, húmido, cinzento.
O nevoeiro foi persistente aos cerca de 350 mts de altitude.
A chuva miúda foi constante (tipo "chuva molha-tolos"). O *acumulado* de hoje é de *7,4 mm*.
Suspeito que a humidade está entranhada no pluviómetro, e por vezes a estação não recebe os dados durante algumas horas.
A amplitude térmica foi muito baixa...

*Tmín: 10,6ºC
Tmáx: 12,6ºC

Tatual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 97%
*​*Para todos, uma excelente semana. *


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mar 2015 às 00:55)

Boas,
Ontem foi um dia com chuva fraca mas persistente e com humidade muito alta.
Por vezes o nevoeiro era cerrado!!

A humidade esteve entre os *98* e *100%*
A amplitude térmica foi de* 1,4ºC *(MAX:*11,8ºc* / MIN:*10,4ºc*).
O acumulado ficou-se pelos *4,6mm*
------
Atuais *11,2ºC* e vento moderado de *SSW*
*0,2mm* acumulados des 00h


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2015 às 06:56)

Bom dia,

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *7.8 mm*. 

Hoje sigo com *5.8 mm *desde as 0 horas.

10.9 ºc actuais.

Nevoeiro fechado e chuva persistente.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Mar 2015 às 07:16)

Esta foi uma noite de "chuva molha tolos" constante. O dia, esse, anuncia-se digno do título "50 shades of gray".

Aproveitem o resto da humidade pois no mês que vem vai ser secura.


----------



## james (2 Mar 2015 às 11:18)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de chuva , períodos de chuva moderada alternando com períodos de chuva fraca .

E chuva persistente , por cá a chuva cai sem parar à já mais de 30 horas .

Tatual : 12 graus centígrados



P. S .  A partir de quarta vai começar o período de transição do inverno para a primavera , com as temperaturas máximas  a subir de forma acentuada ,  fenómeno  normal na nossa região .
A chuva e o tempo mais fresco regressarão para o final do mês  ( a não ser que tenhamos uma primavera muito atípica ) .


----------



## Fernando Costa (2 Mar 2015 às 11:21)

Amigo James esperemos, que depois o Abril e Maio compensem. Já tem acontecido


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2015 às 11:29)

Não para de chover certinho entre o fraco e o moderado há já várias horas, sigo com *11.4 mm* acumulados e com nevoeiro denso a acompanhar.

11.8 ºc actuais


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2015 às 11:49)

Bom dia.

A chuva manteve-se durante mais de 36h, a cair de forma ininterrupta.
Agora pela manhã teve uma pequena pausa mas já recomeçou a chuva fraca\chuvisco.
O céu, esse, mantêm-se encoberto.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.
O *acumulado de hoje* é de *11,4 mm* (*Snifa, *não estou a copiar... ). Ontem terminei com *9,7 mm*.

Uma nota para a *pressão atmosférica*, que se tem apresentado alta, ainda que com chuva, sinal de que o *AA* está em cima de nós e apenas restos de frentes das depressões sententrionais conseguem cá chegar.

*Tatual: 12,9ºC
Hr: 97%
PAtm: 1029,0 hPa*​


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2015 às 13:12)

A chuva fraca a moderada não para aqui pela zona alta da Cidade, muito nevoeiro a acompanhar, parece uma "Barreira de Condensação" 

Sigo com *14.4 mm* acumulados 

Radar:


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2015 às 17:12)

Muito boa tarde. 

Efectivamente isto anda húmido, "bolorento", "funguento", etc., etc.
A chuva fraca é persistente, acompanhado por vento fraco mas constante de SSO.
O *acumulado* é agora de *16,8 mm*.

Fora aquela sensação irritante de falta de luminosidade há vários dias (exceptuando a 6ª feira passada), esta chuva tem a particularidade de ser excelente para as terras, para a agricultura, devido a possibilitar uma óptima absorção da água. Não sabemos o que vai ser a primavera no seu global, se seca, húmida, normal. O que sabemos é que agora as terras estão húmidas o suficiente para permitir boas sementeiras no litoral norte.

*Tatual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 97%
*​*P.S.: o pormenor do radar do norte é fabuloso, nem esta chuva escapa. Está bem melhor do que pensava. Quando permitir melhor resolução das imagens, poderemos seguir ao pormenor as células que muitas das vezes entram no nosso litoral, sem que tenhamos ferramentas para observar.*


----------



## smpereira (2 Mar 2015 às 17:51)

Chove sem parar o dia todo sempre a chover, horas e horas. Hr 100%


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2015 às 18:10)

Por aqui não para de chover e com bastante nevoeiro, sigo com *17.4 mm *acumulados


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2015 às 18:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> *P.S.: o pormenor do radar do norte é fabuloso, nem esta chuva escapa. Está bem melhor do que pensava. Quando permitir melhor resolução das imagens, poderemos seguir ao pormenor as células que muitas das vezes entram no nosso litoral, sem que tenhamos ferramentas para observar.*



Sem dúvida uma mais valia este radar da Freita com tecnologia de ponta, tem sensibilidade para já no limite do alcance ainda detectar bem  chuva fraca no Norte da Galiza, falta só disponibilizar uma  maior resolução de imagem e melhorar as cores do mapa de fundo de modo a que não se confundam tanto com as cores do radar


----------



## james (2 Mar 2015 às 18:45)

E chove , chove , chove sem parar . . .

Chove ininterruptamente a mais de 40 horas , como disse o colega Aristocrata , este tempo e magnifico para a agricultura . E e um tempo bem tipico da nossa região !


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mar 2015 às 18:58)

Boas,
Por aqui também continua a chover e está bastante nevoeiro .
Acumulado vai em *13,4mm*

O vento de sul/SSW , tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade .


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2015 às 21:14)

Boa noite.

Por cá o acumulado de hoje é até interessante, 17,8 mm.
Para um dia de chuva fraca, persistente, valores destes não são maus.
O vento permanece a soprar fraco e o céu encoberto.
A pressão atmosférica mantêm-se alta.

*Tatual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 97%
P.Atm: 1027,0 hPa*​


----------



## james (3 Mar 2015 às 00:27)

Boa noite , 

Por aqui já são 48 horas a chover e com algum vento a mistura .

E tambem sem amplitude termica .
Tatual :  11 graus centigrados


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2015 às 00:55)

Que chuva tão mal repartida  é o pais e o clima que temos...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Mar 2015 às 01:06)

james disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> Por aqui já são 48 horas a chover e com algum vento a mistura .
> 
> ...




Boa noite Caro Vizinho,

É bem verdade: chuvinha "molha tolos" mas persistente "Non Stop" a mais de 2 dias neste cantinho do Baixo Minho!!!

A partir de 5ªFeira teremos uma mudança de padrão nesta zona c/ subida notória das Temperaturas Máximas com o vento a rodar para quadrante (NE/ENE), com essa tal alteração de padrão espera-se dias soalheiros (quentes) e secos.

O novo brinquedo da "Freita" do IPMA está de parabéns, estou também muito satisfeito com as primeiras impressões, primeiros resultados deste novo radar. Falta mesmo uma maior resolução da imagem para ficarmos com o melhor NowCasting de todos os tempos neste lindo cantinho do Minho!!!!

Cmps.


----------



## james (3 Mar 2015 às 09:41)

Bom dia , 

Mais um dia com céu muito nublado e chuva fraca .

Vento moderado .
Tatual: 13 graus centígrados
PA : 1027 hPa
HR : 98 %


----------



## james (3 Mar 2015 às 13:06)

A chuva e o  vento aumentaram de intensidade novamente , já são 60 horas consecutivas a chover 

A temperatura mantem - se nos13 graus .


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2015 às 13:09)

Chove por aqui.

Não escapa nada a este radar


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2015 às 13:09)

Começou a chover bem agora , bastante nevoeiro para Oeste.


----------



## james (3 Mar 2015 às 15:58)

Por CA continua a chover , já la vão quase 3 dias de chuva constante .

A temperatura esta com o mesmo valor do dia todo : 13 graus centigrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mar 2015 às 00:09)

Boas!
Por aqui o céu está nublado e por vezes fica nevoeiro bastante denso.

Dados de ontem:
Tmax:*13.2 °C*
Tmin:*10.5 °C*
Acumulados *1.8 mm
*
Foto que tirei agora:



Foggy night_3Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2015 às 00:41)

Perante os dias que têm estado, ontem e hoje, aqui pelo centro/sul, de primavera, toda a chuva que tem sido observada e relatada pelo litoral norte parece surrealista. Espantoso como uma região continental de tão pequena extensão como o nosso país tem tais diferenças. Apreciem bem toda essa precipitação, e se puderem mandem alguma coisinha cá para baixo .

Explicação da dicotomia:









Frentes que ficaram estagnadas pela renovação do anticiclone à sua volta e são, por assim dizer, "espremidas" até à última gota. Enquanto que, cortando o território ao meio, uma crista anticiclónica já trouxe temperaturas e céus primaveris.


----------



## smpereira (4 Mar 2015 às 07:52)

Bom dia
Céu limpo. Tatual 9 graus
Dias primaveris nos esperam nos próximos dias com temperaturas bastante agradáveis,  ja faltavam uns dias assim.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2015 às 08:13)

Bom dia,

grande diferença em relação aos dias anteriores, hoje temos céu praticamente limpo e sem chuva/nevoeiro, bom para secar a humidade entranhada nas casas  

Mínima de *7.8 ºc* , actuais 8.4 ºc e muito sol. 

Ontem o acumulado foi de *1.4 mm *

Foto que fiz há minutos ( panorama com o telemóvel ) uma difererença enorme em relação ao tempo fechado e chuvoso dos últimos dias, com a vista a chegar bem até ao mar:


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2015 às 11:47)

Bom dia.

Mas que maravilha.
Céu limpo, vento fraco e uma sensação a primavera...Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 
Ontem ainda terminei o dia com *4,3 mm* de *acumulado*.

*Tatual: 15,0ºC
Hr: 67%
PAtm: 1033,0 hPa* (eis o AA em toda a sua pujança!)​


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2015 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.

Maravilha! Continua a primavera antecipada...
Céu limpo, etc., etc.
O vento é que tem andado a soprar entre o fraco e o moderado.
Pelas 15h ouvi um barulho estranho e quando fui à janela vi um plástico enorme no meu jardim. Veio da fábrica aqui ao lado. Estava tudo tão calmo, vento fraco, não percebi como.
Vi o gráfico da estação e percebi o porquê: uma súbita intensificação do vento com rajada também associada. De repente tudo calmo outra vez...






*Tmín: 6,3ºC
Tmáx: 18,1ºC

Tatual: 16,0ºC
Hr: 58%
PAtm: 1031,0 hPa*​


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2015 às 19:32)

Boa noite,

Dia muito solarengo e com temperaturas bastante amenas hoje, daqueles que nos fazem levantar da cama e ir para o trabalho com mais alegria! 
As temperaturas mantêm-se muito agradáveis, com 15ºC a esta hora.


----------



## Névoa (4 Mar 2015 às 20:12)

Dia de sol, céu azul e de algum vento fresco, bastante intenso e frio à beira-mar. A rebentação hoje esteve deslumbrante, especialmente junto ao Castelo do Queijo. Uma lua delicadíssima e redonda  que parecia bordada no céu ao entardecer e a beleza das magnólias também marcaram o dia de hoje.


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mar 2015 às 00:13)

Boa noite,

As rajadas começam a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## supercell (5 Mar 2015 às 00:16)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> As rajadas começam a aumentar de intensidade...


Por aqui também..


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2015 às 00:24)

Por aqui também , rajadas de ENE


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2015 às 03:08)

Por aqui está assim


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mar 2015 às 03:10)

Mas que ventania está lá fora! 



Começou assim do nada!



Para além do vento a luz do luar é fantástica e não está frio nenhum. Bela noite.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2015 às 03:21)

Está cada vez mais forte




Os postes de iluminação abanam por todo lado !


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2015 às 03:31)

Estou surpreendido com a ventania. já tinha adormecido e acordei agora com o barulho do vento.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2015 às 05:30)

Vince disse:


> Estou surpreendido com a ventania. já tinha adormecido e acordei agora com o barulho do vento.



A "imagem" que me ocorre é do anticiclone a "saltar ao eixo" sobre a península e a esbarrar de encontro àquela depressão centrada no Mar Tirreno:






Imagino o vento que deve estar nos Alpes e costas de França e Itália, por exemplo.


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2015 às 08:16)

Bom dia. Chegou a lestada, com céu limpo e 10,3º. Bom para secar a humidade dos últimos dias...


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2015 às 08:34)

Boas
Por aqui continuam o vento forte com rajadas de NE / ENE
Até ao momento:
vento Max *43kmh*
Rajada max *68kmh*

E em francelos:
Vento max *37kmh*
Rajada max *67kmh*


----------



## smpereira (5 Mar 2015 às 08:58)

Bom dia. 
Mas que ventania esta madrugada e manhã. Acordei várias vezes com o barulho do vento com rajadas bastante fortes.  Céu limpo. 
Tactual: 9 graus centígrados 
Tmin: 7.9 graus centígrados


----------



## frederico (5 Mar 2015 às 09:03)

Estive no Monte de São Miguel o Anjo (São Pedro de Fins) e a ventania é insuportável! Penso que lá de cima se avista o Gerês nestes dias de céu limpo, mas só com uns binóculos é que poderei confirmar se a serra que se avista para Nor-Nordeste é mesmo essa (isto a propósito de se avistar o Gerês do Porto).


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2015 às 10:21)

StormRic disse:


> A "imagem" que me ocorre é do anticiclone a "saltar ao eixo" sobre a península e a esbarrar de encontro àquela depressão centrada no Mar Tirreno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, o clássico AC a migrar para norte/nordeste.






Mas fico sempre admirado em certas situações, repara na imagem que coloquei que é dum modelo global, dá uma boa ideia da escala sinóptica, sabemos que fica "lestada", mas nem parece nada de especial.

Mesmo quando olhamos para um modelo de mesoescala,






não parece nada de especial.
Mas se olharmos para o output "rajadas", aí já ficamos com uma ideia melhor das últimas horas:






A noite foi muito ruidosa, lixo a voar pelas ruas, objectos a cair nas varandas, etc, etc.
A manhã está bastante mais calma, mas ainda assim com bastante vento de vez em quando.


----------



## AJB (5 Mar 2015 às 12:02)

Sim, e o Litoral Norte com esta "lestada" sofre mais pois ha algum efeito fohen...é como para o Algarve está a Nortada! De facto impressiona ouvir o vento nestas situações, e é desnecessario varrer o que quer que seja pois logo depois está tudo sujo


----------



## Névoa (5 Mar 2015 às 12:45)

Lestada? É estranho, porque ontem à tarde eu já tinha sentido muito vento, e bem frio, mas foi perto da zona de rebentação das ondas... se aquilo não fosse uma experiência quase transcendental eu não teria aguentado estar ali, perto do mar (mas a uma distância segura!)

O vento também se fazia sentir um pouco pela baixa do Porto, mas nada que se comparasse com a situação à beira-mar. Quando aqui, na Senhora da Hora, o vento soprou forte de madrugada, eu nem fiquei surpreendida, e acho que nem foi nada comparado ao vento da praia ontem. Só não percebo como é lestada, então???


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2015 às 17:31)

Vince disse:


> Mas fico sempre admirado em certas situações, repara na imagem que coloquei que é dum modelo global, dá uma boa ideia da escala sinóptica, sabemos que fica "lestada", mas nem parece nada de especial.





AJB disse:


> Sim, e o Litoral Norte com esta "lestada" sofre mais pois ha algum efeito fohen...é como para o Algarve está a Nortada! De facto impressiona ouvir o vento nestas situações, e é desnecessario varrer o que quer que seja pois logo depois está tudo sujo



Acho que a amplificação do vento, especialmente nas rajadas, é um efeito da descida das montanhas do interior, comparável, a uma escala maior, com o que se passa a uma micro-escala aqui a sul da Serra de Sintra, com uma rotação de 90º nas direcções.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2015 às 20:11)

Boas,
Dia de céu limpo com temperatura a subir .
Até perto da hora do almoço esteve bastante vento de NE / ENE.

*Extremos*:
Temp. max: *16,4ºC*
Temp. min: *7,7ºC*
Temp. min Aparente:* -2,7ºC *
Vento max: *43km/h*
Rajada max: *68km/h

Deixo aqui o gráfico da últimas 24h:





---------*
Dados da minha estação em Francelos :
*Extremos:*
Temp. max:* 18,5ºC*
Temp. min*: 10,1ºC*
Vento max:* 37,7km/h*
Rajada max:* 67,3km/h

Gráficos Francelos:





Gráficos Rechousa:



*
Interessante que a pouca distância , os ventos são de direções bastante diferentes.. Em francelos de tarde e ao final da tarde rodou para NO, também por estar mais perto da costa !
Aqui manteve-se sempre de leste, não tendo componente marítima.
As temperaturas também são diferentes , por aqui está a subir ligeiramente , conforme o aumento de velocidade do vento, enquanto que Francelos com vento de NNO/NO está a descer.


*
*


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mar 2015 às 20:37)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia pleno de sol e algum calor, atenuado apenas pelo vento, por vezes forte, que se foi fazendo sentir, especialmente durante a madrugada e manhã. Hoje, tal como ontem, a noite é marcada por um belíssimo luar, dos mais luminosos que tenho memória nos últimos tempos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2015 às 22:26)

Fotos que tirei ontem



Night Clouds_4Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Night Clouds_4Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr



 


Night Clouds_4Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr
Night Clouds_4Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2015 às 22:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei ontem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelentes, 5 estrelas.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 00:04)

Névoa disse:


> Lestada? É estranho, porque ontem à tarde eu já tinha sentido muito vento, e bem frio, mas foi perto da zona de rebentação das ondas... se aquilo não fosse uma experiência quase transcendental eu não teria aguentado estar ali, perto do mar (mas a uma distância segura!)
> 
> O vento também se fazia sentir um pouco pela baixa do Porto, mas nada que se comparasse com a situação à beira-mar. Quando aqui, na Senhora da Hora, o vento soprou forte de madrugada, eu nem fiquei surpreendida, e acho que nem foi nada comparado ao vento da praia ontem. Só não percebo como é lestada, então???



Mas esse vento, virada para o poente, vinha pelas costas ou de norte/noroeste, pela direita? Nessa altura ainda o anticiclone mandava vento com componente norte preponderante, só à noite virou para Leste.







Joaopaulo disse:


> Interessante que a pouca distância , os ventos são de direções bastante diferentes.. Em francelos de tarde e ao final da tarde rodou para NO, também por estar mais perto da costa !
> Aqui manteve-se sempre de leste, não tendo componente marítima.
> As temperaturas também são diferentes , por aqui está a subir ligeiramente , conforme o aumento de velocidade do vento, enquanto que Francelos com vento de NNO/NO está a descer.



Sem dúvida, a brisa marítima que é mais típica do verão e se instalou a partir da tarde depois do fluxo de Leste amainar. Notável mesmo como em Francelos o vento a partir do meio da tarde soprava directo do mar para terra e depois foi rodando para sul/sudoeste, e "evitando" o quadrante leste saltou para norte até menos de uma hora antes do poente e a seguir para Noroeste mantendo-se então a partir daí entre o Norte e o Noroeste. Tudo efeitos locais, basta ver a relativamente fraca intensidade.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei ontem



Belíssimos nocturnos ao luar!


----------



## Névoa (6 Mar 2015 às 00:32)

StormRic disse:


> Mas esse vento, virada para o poente, vinha pelas costas ou de norte/noroeste, pela direita? Nessa altura ainda o anticiclone mandava vento com componente norte preponderante, só à noite virou para Leste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O vento era tão forte e eu precisei fazer tanto esforço para aguentar-me que a ideia de tentar perceber de onde ele vinha, apesar de ter surgido, não durou mais que 1 segundo. Mas a pensar nisto agora, o vento não me empurrava contra as grades de protecção, antes parecia vir do norte ou NO. Mas esse vento fortíssimo sentia-se mais do lado do forte que está em Matosinhos, porque ao contornar o forte, e já do lado da Foz, deparei-me com dezenas e dezenas de senhores sentados nas rochas, ou em cadeiras que lá conseguiram assentar, com algumas mesas também encaixadas nas pedras, e este senhores estavam a jogar cartas, sem mostrarem grande incómodo com o vento ou com a violência das ondas próximas. Ventava menos daquele lado do forte, de facto, mas o zumbido ainda era mais alto que o Songs for a Blue Guitar que eu ouvia nos headphones.
Já na baixa portuense sentia-se apenas algum vento fresco. Somente de madrugada sentiu-se o vento forte já não tão perto do mar, julgo que então o vento terá rodado apenas naquela altura. Hoje parece ser uma noite como a de ontem, nota-se que já arrefeceu bastante e o vento voltou a uivar, mas talvez nem tanto como ontem.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 00:53)

Névoa disse:


> antes parecia vir do norte ou NO




Portanto podemos concluir isso mesmo, era ainda uma nortada, efeito somado da brisa marítima da tarde, que ocorre devido ao aquecimento do interior e do oceano bastante frio, com a circulação do anticiclone a instalar-se.

Interessante descrição . A cena devia ser curiosa, dos jogadores de cartas indiferentes ao vento e ao mar.


----------



## Névoa (6 Mar 2015 às 01:01)

StormRic disse:


> Portanto podemos concluir isso mesmo, era ainda uma nortada, efeito somado da brisa marítima da tarde, que ocorre devido ao aquecimento do interior e do oceano bastante frio, com a circulação do anticiclone a instalar-se.
> 
> Interessante descrição . A cena devia ser curiosa, dos jogadores de cartas indiferentes ao vento e ao mar.



E agora estive a pensar, talvez ventasse menos do lado do Porto porque se o vento vinha do norte, então a própria estructura do forte oferecia protecção para quem estivesse a sul deste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Mar 2015 às 01:07)

Estamos a falar na tarde do dia 4 , certo?

Estava a ver os gráficos de francelos , e vejo que tarde dia 4 , esteve vento de NW/ NNW / N entre as 14h e as 19h.
Depois , daí para à frente ,começou a ficar de leste !


----------



## Névoa (6 Mar 2015 às 01:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estamos a falar na tarde do dia 4 , certo?
> 
> Estava a ver os gráficos de francelos , e vejo que tarde dia 4 , esteve vento de NW/ NNW / N entre as 14h e as 19h.
> Depois , daí para à frente ,começou a ficar de leste !



É isso mesmo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Mar 2015 às 14:06)

Boas!
Brisa marítima a entrar neste momento em Francelos , humidade a subir ,temperatura a descer.

Aqui na rechousa continua o vento de NE/ NNE


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2015 às 15:28)

Boa tarde.

Dia de primavera em todo o seu esplendor, mormente agora de tarde, e a fazer jus ao ditado: 
*"Março, marçagão, de manhã inverno e de tarde verão..."*

De facto a madrugada e manhã foram bem frescas e agora pela tarde sente-se algum calor.
Pelas 7h avistei alguma geada nos campos aqui pertinho, numa zona afastada das casas uns 200-300 mts.
O vento que era calmo começou a soprar entre o fraco a moderado ao início da manhã. Neste momento sopra fraco.
O céu permanece limpo.

*Tmín: 1,0ºC*

*Tatual: 20,1ºC (Tmáx)*
*Hr: 33%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2015 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

A noite já caiu e com ela o frio chegou.
O céu mantém-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco.

*Tmáx: 20,1ºC

Tatual: 6,8ºC
Hr: 66%
*​*Um excelente fim de semana. *


----------



## meteoamador (6 Mar 2015 às 22:07)

Boas

Já "cheira" a primavera, hoje máxima de 23.1ºC.

Neste momento corre uma brisa fresca com 11.3ºC.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Mar 2015 às 23:57)

meteoamador disse:


> Boas
> 
> Já "cheira" a primavera, hoje máxima de 23.1ºC.
> 
> Neste momento corre uma brisa fresca com 11.3ºC.



Já foram avistadas andorinhas por aqui. A primavera está aí!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2015 às 19:26)

Paelagius disse:


> Já foram avistadas andorinhas por aqui. A primavera está aí!


Boa noite.

Com a entrada de ar um pouco mais tépido, proveniente do norte de África, é natural que as andorinhas acompanhem o bom tempo e regressem onde tão bem elas se dão durante a primavera e o verão...
Por acaso há duas horas atrás estava a pensar neste tema. Com este ar mais quente, seria uma questão de poucos dias até elas aparecerem por aqui. Ainda não as vi, mas agora sei que andam relativamente perto.

Bom, apenas para dizer que o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco (ocasionalmente soprou moderado a meio da tarde).
Dia mais quente que ontem.

*Tmín: 2,3ºC
Tmáx: 22,5ºC (23,2ºC no termómetro de mercúrio oficial)

Tatual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 36%
*​*Continuação de um excelente fim de semana *


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mar 2015 às 20:36)

Boas!
Por aqui dia algo quente e céu limpo.

Dados da Rechousa:
Temp max *22,6ºC*
Temp min *7,4ºC*
Atuais :16,6ºC / 34%HR / Vento fraco N/NNE


Dados de Francelos:
Temp max *23,6ºC*
Temp min *10,4ºC*
Atuais :12,9ºC / 69%HR / Vento nulo


Inversões a ocorrer , estação em Pedroso a cerca 3/4km segue com 11ºC , diferença de quase 7ºC para aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mar 2015 às 00:23)

Boas!

Hoje (sábado) tivemos mais um belíssimo, solarengo e quente dia de inverno. 22,8ºC de máxima por aqui, a anunciar a primavera. As madrugadas e manhãs têm, no entanto, sido bastante frescas, como é habitual no mês de março.

Neste momento sigo com 12,3ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2015 às 02:48)

Boas,
Por aqui continua o vento constante de NE a impossibilitar a inversão térmica.
Atuais 10,6ºc com 62%hr e vento de NE , com rajadas até 23km/h.

Num local aqui perto que é mais baixo e abrigado , regista 6,9ºc.

Em Estarreja , uma estação regista agora 6ºc e vento nulo.
----

Deixo umas fotos que tirei há pouco :



Sky Stars 7Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sky Stars 7Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## james (8 Mar 2015 às 11:39)

Bom dia , 

Dia com o céu pouco nublado , embora esteja a aparecer muita nebulosidade de NO . 

PA em queda :1025 hPa

Tatual : 15 graus centigrados
Tmin:     4 graus centigrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2015 às 13:14)

Brisa marítima a fazer-se sentir em varias estações no litoral da zona do Porto:
-Em Matosinhos - Porto de Leixões 






-Em lordelo do ouro - Foz do douro





-Em francelos -VNGaia


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mar 2015 às 14:12)

Mais um dia primaveril por aqui. Muito sol e temperatura a rondar os 20°C.

Vista para norte. Era visível um pequeno incêndio, que neste momento já desapareceu.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2015 às 14:33)

Bela nortada , na Praia da barra





Tem de fixar a camera melhor , parece que está a passar um tremor de terra por lá




http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-da-barra/


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2015 às 14:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bela nortada , na Praia da barra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está frio e vento. Espinho segue com 14,8ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2015 às 14:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Está frio e vento. Espinho segue com 14,8ºC




Em Francelos *15,3ºC* / *70%hr* / Vento de *NNW* *18,3kmh* /Rajadas de *35,6kmh
*
Porto de Leixões segue com *14,6ºC / 69%hr / *Vento de *NNW 26kmh /*Rajadas de *37,8kmh*


----------



## 1337 (8 Mar 2015 às 15:29)

Impressionante os extremos aqui na terrinha, 25ºC de máxima e 3ºc de mínima


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2015 às 15:48)

Estações do Litoral norte ( 15:15h )




....


----------



## Paelagius (8 Mar 2015 às 17:33)

Boa tarde,

O vento subiu durante a manhã. O período da vaga é longo.

Formação de cirrus a NO.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2015 às 18:10)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> O vento subiu durante a manhã. O período da vaga é longo.
> 
> Formação de cirrus a NO.



Período de 13 a 14 segundos. Espera-se amanhã novo aumento para 15 a 16 seg.





Cá estão esses cirrus, isolados de qualquer frente. Estas passam bem longe da península nesta altura.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2015 às 21:28)

Atuais *10,9ºC* com* 84%HR *
Vento fraco de* NW*

Em Francelos:
Atuais *11,1ºC* com *89%HR*
Vento nulo.

EDIT(21:50H):


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2015 às 00:40)

Nevoeiro a entrar , Vento de SW


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mar 2015 às 07:03)

Bom dia,

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado na cidade do Porto.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mar 2015 às 07:52)

Bom dia.

Manhã de muito sol por aqui. Mais um belo dia que deverá ser quente ao início da tarde.
O vento sopra fraco de* N*\*NNO*.
Ontem também foi um dia excelente, com boa amplitude térmica (*Tmín: 3,3ºC* \ *Tmáx. 22,6ºC*)

*Tmín: 4,8ºC

Tatual: 5,6ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2015 às 08:27)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos nevoeiro intenso para já, com 10,2º.


----------



## Névoa (9 Mar 2015 às 10:12)

Algum sol a brilhar aqui na Senhora das Brumas


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2015 às 14:31)

Boas , 
Nevoeiro sobre o litoral para W/WSW

-Imagem do sat24






Temperaturas ás 13:28h nas estações WU:





Mapa da humidade, que vão aumentando conforme nos afastamos do litoral :





Foto que tirei às 13:15h


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mar 2015 às 19:59)

Boas,

Mais um dia cheio de sol, hoje com algumas nuvens no horizonte. Temperaturas bastante agradáveis durante a tarde. A manhã ficou marcada pelo nevoeiro intenso que cobriu pelo menos todo o Porto ocidental e que, naturalmente, baixou bastante as temperaturas sempre que se manifestou.

Por agora seguimos com céu limpo e 11,4ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2015 às 21:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nevoeiro a entrar , Vento de SW



Ontem às 22:43h



Sky_Night 8Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Hoje às 00:45h



Fog_9Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mar 2015 às 06:40)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui está nevoeiro , atuais *7,9ºC* com *98%HR*
Vento fraco.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mar 2015 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

Está fresco e nevoeiro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mar 2015 às 17:28)

Boas, 
Por aqui está céu nublado 
A máxima foi de *10,9ºC.*
Humidade alta e vento fraco de *WSW / W.

Temperaturas nas estações amadoras WU(17:03H)





Contraste entre litoral e interior , mapa WU:





E às 16h no mapa do IPMA:





Imagem satélite das 16h:




*


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2015 às 19:55)

Névoa disse:


> Algum sol a brilhar aqui na Senhora das Brumas



O que é a "Senhora das Brumas"?


----------



## Névoa (10 Mar 2015 às 21:56)

StormRic disse:


> O que é a "Senhora das Brumas"?



É algures do outro lado da névoa, e as suas fronteiras começam exactamente no ponto onde não conseguimos ver mais além.

Hoje o tempo este mais solidamente nublado pela manhã, sem aquela efervescência das brumas. À tarde, porém, houve alguma neblina que acredito ter vindo do mar por ser excepcionalmente fresca e agradável, mas posso estar errada.


----------



## james (10 Mar 2015 às 23:56)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui , o céu esta muito nublado, esteve assim o dia todo .

Tatual : 11 graus centigrados
Tmax :   16 graus centigrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2015 às 00:11)

Boas,

O dia de hoje , aqui esteve bastante nublado.
A temperatura máxima foi de *10,8ºC* ,  bem mais baixa do que o IPMA previa (*17ºC*).

Em Francelos a máxima foi de *12,2ºC*


----------



## boneli (11 Mar 2015 às 01:05)

Boa noite.
E cheguei agora a casa molhadinho...sem contar apanhei uma chuva que nem é miudinha nem forte! Curioso por ver se o pessoal de manha terá algum acumulado.


----------



## boneli (11 Mar 2015 às 01:07)

Boa noite.
E cheguei agora a casa molhadinho...sem contar apanhei uma chuva que nem é miudinha nem forte! Curioso por ver se o pessoal de manha terá algum acumulado.


----------



## boneli (11 Mar 2015 às 01:08)

Boa noite.
E cheguei agora a casa molhadinho...sem contar apanhei uma chuva que nem é miudinha nem forte! Curioso por ver se o pessoal de manha terá algum acumulado.


----------



## boneli (11 Mar 2015 às 01:09)

Boa noite.
E cheguei agora a casa molhadinho...sem contar apanhei uma chuva que nem é miudinha nem forte! Curioso por ver se o pessoal de manha terá algum acumulado.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2015 às 05:49)

boneli disse:


> Boa noite.
> E cheguei agora a casa molhadinho...sem contar apanhei uma chuva que nem é miudinha nem forte! Curioso por ver se o pessoal de manha terá algum acumulado.



 que estranho, deve ter sido muito localizada, ou apenas nevoeiro nas árvores se calhar, ou então nem chegou a 0,1mm. Não encontro qualquer estação que tenha registado algum acumulado, do IPMA ou do WU. Também não vejo nebulosidade particularmente propícia a precipitação que não seja chuvisco.


----------



## PauloSR (11 Mar 2015 às 09:43)

StormRic disse:


> que estranho, deve ter sido muito localizada, ou apenas nevoeiro nas árvores se calhar, ou então nem chegou a 0,1mm. Não encontro qualquer estação que tenha registado algum acumulado, do IPMA ou do WU. Também não vejo nebulosidade particularmente propícia a precipitação que não seja chuvisco.



Convirmo que na Póvoa de Lanhoso o chão encontrava-se molhado pela manhã, índicio da ocorrencia de precipitação


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mar 2015 às 15:28)

Boa tarde.

Esta madrugada o nevoeiro foi denso e com muita humidade disponível, pelo que admito que em algum momento ou zona tenha orvalhado.
Ao início da manhã o nevoeiro foi dando lugar lentamente ao sol, mas a neblina mantêm-se.
Apesar disto, o início da tarde é até agradável.
O vento tem soprado de *OSO*\*SSO.
*
*Tmín: 6,6ºC

Tatual: 17,6ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 60%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2015 às 21:42)

Boas,
Por aqui a manhã foi de algum nevoeiro e nuvens , durante a tarde limpou mais um pouco.
A maxima foi de *13,6ºC* e minima fresca de *6,9ºC
*
Atuais *9,4ºC* com *90%HR* e vento fraco de *N / NNW.
*
Fotos que tirei ao por do sol de hoje:



sunset 11mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 11mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## james (12 Mar 2015 às 01:09)

Boa noite , 

Esta uma noite fria e com o céu nublado .

Tatual : 6 graus centigrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mar 2015 às 19:05)

Céu muito nublado, com a frente a aproximar-se do litoral norte









Atuais *11,1ºc* ; *81%HR* e vento fraco de* NW *
Maxima de *12,6ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mar 2015 às 19:48)

Boas,

Pelo Porto tivemos céu bastante nublado durante todo o dia. As temperaturas foram bastante amenas com uma máxima registada de 14,2ºC.
A noite segue encoberta e com 12,6ºC.


----------



## james (12 Mar 2015 às 22:07)

Boa noite , 

Por CA já vai chovendo .


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2015 às 22:14)

Chove por aqui, o radar não engana 

Sigo com 10.7 actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mar 2015 às 22:14)

já chove


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mar 2015 às 22:42)

Acumulados até ao momento
*WUNDERGROUND:



*
Vila nova de cerveira : *0,5mm*
Melgaço: *0,8mm

IPMA:



*
Viana do castelo ( cidade) :* 0,1mm*
Viana do castelo ( chafé ) : *0,5mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mar 2015 às 14:38)

Boa tarde.

_*Oh valha-me...choveu?!*_ Não dei conta de nada, nem barulho, nada molhado. 
Acordei com um sol maravilhoso, num céu limpído e com vento fraco. Aliás tudo se mantêm (à parte o vento que apenas por vezes sopra moderado), agora numa tarde muito agradável.

*Tmín: 4,5ºC

Tatual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 41%*​


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2015 às 14:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Viana do castelo ( cidade) :* 0,1mm*
> Viana do castelo ( chafé ) : *0,5mm*



E ficou-se por esses valores, os últimos restos da frente, nem chegou a todo o litoral com acumulação.





Grandes esperanças agora a partir de dia 17 com a instalação de uma cut-off sobre a península, aguaceiros e talvez trovoadas a estenderem-se por alguns dias, dia 22 terá terminado. Já não é uma situação de inverno, é mais típica de primavera.
Precipitação dispersa e pouco significativa, grande parte ficará em Espanha. Como é uma previsão a mais de 96 horas ainda pode haver mudanças.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2015 às 01:09)

O céu vai ficando nublado por nuvens altas (altocumulus) a virem de norte.
Atuais 8,4ºC ,53%HR e com vento de NNE
Imagem sat24:







Fast Clouds_14Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr
-----
Serrado IAVEIROO2 (Maceda / Ovar) vai com 4,4ºC e vento nulo


----------



## guimeixen (14 Mar 2015 às 08:14)

Bom dia,

Panorama de à uns minutos atrás:
(Carreguem na imagem para verem com a melhor qualidade)



_20150314_081228 por guimeixen, no Flickr


----------



## jcboliveira (14 Mar 2015 às 11:48)

Bom dia

Desde ontem coloquei em funcionamento a componente agrícola da estação do ISEP. A ideia é controlar todo o sistema de rega com base na informação e fornecer informação do estado dos solos na zona (vale o que vale pois é uma informação muito localizada).

Dados disponibilizados:

Humidade no solo em centibar: Como é uma informação pouco evidente coloquei umas cores no gauge para ajudar (azul: terra encharcada; verde:Terra húmida; Amarelo: deve ser regado; Laranja: terra seca;   Vermelho: Terra muito seca.
Temperatura no solo;
Humidade em folhagem: Virado a norte e numa zona que não tem muito sol (3-4horas por dia)


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2015 às 21:18)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Panorama de à uns minutos atrás:



Fantástico! Já estava com saudades desses panoramas! 

Essas nuvens _lenticularis_ estavam localizadas apenas no centro do Minho, um efeito produzido pelas serras do Gerês e redondezas.






Já agora fica aqui o acumulado deste Março sequíssimo, especialmente em Trás-os-Montes: quinze dias a zero a juntar aos três meses secos anteriores!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2015 às 22:24)

Boas,
Por aqui céu limpo , ao amanhecer estava bastante fresco , *7,5ºC* o windchil era de *4,6ºC* 

Pela hora do almoço ,o vento rodou de *NE/ NNE *para *WNW / NW* .
Pouco depois das 19h , o vento passou de Norte e depois para *NNE*.

O índice UV máximo foi de *3,6.*
Os dias notam-se que tem vindo a aumentar, hoje foram *11,8horas* de sol (dados do cumulus).
O acumulado do mês é até agora de* 20.3 mm*

Atuais *9,8ºC* com *63%HR* e vento fraco de *NE*


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2015 às 22:46)

Imagem satélite ( sat24):





Fotos que tirei ao fim da tarde, início da noite:



sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2015 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Manhã bastante fresca devido ao vento .
Minima de *6,3ºC*
Agora *8,8ºC* com vento moderado de NE

Fotos desta manhã:



Sunrise_15Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunrise_15Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2015 às 13:27)

Algumas nuvens soltas , mais carregado para Leste 





Penso que estas nuvens surgem com a deslocação para oeste do núcleo baixas pressões , trazendo-as num fluxo NE-SW


----------



## AJCS (15 Mar 2015 às 16:45)

O dia começou com 1023 mb mas foi descendo ao longo do dia, agora o barómetro marca 1017 mbar.

Temp. max. 14,9 ºC

Temp. min. 7,1 ºC

Faz-se sentir algum vento, aumentando a sensação de frio. 

Temp. atual 14,5 ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2015 às 19:19)

Fotos que tirei esta manhã ,vista de casa por esta hora esta vento fraco de *N* / *NNE*



Morning_15Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Estas já na praia em Miramar , capela senhor da pedra:



Morning_15Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Morning_15Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Em Francelos  estavam *13,8ºC* com vento de *ENE*.
A máxima foi de *15,8ºC* ,  atingida um pouco antes da  brisa marítima chegar , por volta das 12h.
Agora o vento está nulo segue com *11,3ºC* e *75%HR
--------*
Aqui na Rechousa, sigo com *11,1ºC* e *57%HR* vento fraco de Norte ( está a preparar-se para virar para NNE/NE...)

Máxima *13.3 °C*
Minima  *6.3 °C *


----------



## james (15 Mar 2015 às 21:43)

Boa noite ,

Mais um dia com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco , tendo soprado moderado a tarde ( este inverno o vento foi a maior ausência por aqui , sempre brando e sem grandes rajadas , algo insólito ) .

Tatual : 7 graus centigrados

Para terça e quarta aguarda - se mais uns pingos , depois volta para se instalar de novo o nosso companheiro habitual : o AA


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2015 às 21:46)

Por aqui *8,9ºC* com vento de ENE
Francelos com *8,8ºC* e vento nulo.
Estação Netatmo em Pedroso vai com *6,6ºC*
Mais a sul, perto de Ovar ,a estação Serrado segue com uns frescos* 5,7ºC *brisa de Sul*,* bela inversão**


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 00:00)

Vou com *7,4ºC* o vento é de ENE , windchill *5,3ºc
*
Estação Netatmo em Pedroso vai com *4,8ºC e 88%HR*

Francelos ía com *8,1ºC* (23:20H) o vento ficou de Leste subiu para *10ºC*
Agora já a descer com brisa de SSW


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 14:28)

Manhã fresca por aqui, com céu limpo .
Temp mínima: *5,4ºc*
Windchill: *2,2ºc*
Temp min aparente: *0,4ºC
*
Atuais 11,5ºC ; 63%HR ; vento de WSW

Desde as 10:45h, o vento passou de E para SW/WSW , isto por causa da formação de um pequeno núcleo de baixas pressões que está neste momento na zona de Vigo





Em Francelos , a minima foi de 7ºC
Também por volta das 10h o vento ficou com fluxo de SW.
Atuais 13,2ºC ; 70%HR ; vento de W

-------
Algumas estações aqui perto com inversões:
-Pedroso: 2,5ºC
-Serrado - Maceda: 1,8ºC
-Ovar - São miguel: 3,1ºC
-Estarreja: 1,8ºC
A sul de Aveiro : palhaça 0,7ºC*
*
E dunas de mira , que foi aos negativos ..
*



*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 17:13)

Panorama atual:



Afternoon_16Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Imagem sat24:


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 18:15)

Começa a arrefecer , atuais 9,8ºC
Vento fraco a moderado de SW

Muitos cirrus e rastos de aviões agora ao poente


----------



## Paelagius (16 Mar 2015 às 20:44)

Aproximação da frente fria


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 22:11)

Paelagius disse:


> Aproximação da frente fria



Esta primeira reflectividade ainda não é a frente fria. Ainda estava longe, mesmo às 18h. São ecos em linhas pré-frontais e se calhar nem têm chuva ainda.





Às 21:30 a depressão começa a enrolar:


----------



## Paelagius (16 Mar 2015 às 22:21)

StormRic disse:


> Esta primeira reflectividade ainda não é a frente fria. Ainda estava longe, mesmo às 18h. São ecos em linhas pré-frontais e se calhar nem têm chuva ainda.



Trocaste-me as voltas. Obrigado e desculpem pela informação errada que passei.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 00:08)

Agora vou com *8,3ºC* ; *84%hr* e vento fraco de SSE
A noite segue calma , céu bastante nublado.





Fotos ao poente de ontem ,dia 16:



DSC_0039 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 16mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Já ao anoitecer:



sunset 16mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 16mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Perto das 20h



16Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## james (17 Mar 2015 às 00:34)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui  , noite com céu limpo , vento fraco e temperatura de 7 graus centigrados .

Estará em aproximação um evento , eu chamar - lhe - ia um pseudo - evento , pois , a não ser que haja grande surpresa , nao devera cair mais de 1/2 mm de chuva , quase
Nem vai ser preciso abrir o guarda - chuva .

CA no Litoral Norte , precisávamos de um abrandamento do bloqueio anticiclônico no Atlântico . Caso isso acontecesse , as frentes desceriam em latitude e era garantido que ainda poderia chover com  fartura . 

Vamos aguardar , mas a tendencia começa a ser para um mês de marco historicamente seco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 02:23)

A WSW daqui , se a célula se aproximasse mais ..


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 03:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A WSW daqui , se a célula se aproximasse mais ..



Há que contar que a nebulosidade começa a enrolar-se em torno do centro da depressão que está cada vez mais definido. No norte haverá componente leste e no sul oeste.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos ao poente de ontem ,dia 16:



 fotos belíssimas!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
A minima ficou-se pelos 6,5ºc
Agora estão 8,3ºc com um vento fresco de SE

Imagem de satélite atual





Radar





Panorama perto das 6:30h



SunRise_7Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Pelas 6:45h



SunRise_7Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




SunRise_7Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




SunRise_7Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Belas cores ao nascente:



SunRise_7Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 08:27)

Céu escuro para SUL, pelos dados da estação em Estarreja, por lá já chove 

Radar


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2015 às 08:33)

Bastante escuro para Sul neste momento.

Precipitação acumulada em 1 hora, segundo o radar:


----------



## supercell (17 Mar 2015 às 09:59)

Céu nublado e chão húmido de alguma murrasca que caiu...


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 10:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pelas 6:45h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 autênticas obras de arte! Parecem pinturas, que lindas!


----------



## guimeixen (17 Mar 2015 às 10:29)

Bom dia,

Céu com várias nuvens e o sol espreita de vez em quando.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Mar 2015 às 12:37)

Estão a cair agora umas pingas.

Imagem de radar mais recente:


----------



## WiiSky70 (17 Mar 2015 às 12:47)

Já há indícios que a trovoada também vai descarregar aqui !


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2015 às 12:54)

Ar algo abafado, estão a cair umas pingas  e está bastante escuro para leste


----------



## cookie (17 Mar 2015 às 12:55)

Depois de ausência por excesso de trabalho, espero agora ter um tempinho para o fórum.
Foto tirada há pouco. Caíram umas gotinhas mas nem molharam o chão.




14 T
64%HR
987PA


----------



## supercell (17 Mar 2015 às 13:42)

WiiSky70 disse:


> Já há indícios que a trovoada também vai descarregar aqui !



Não me parece que haja condições para isso...


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 13:46)

Há uns minutos atras, o céu estava assim:



StormClouds_17Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




StormClouds_17Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




StormClouds_17Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Radar 13:30h


----------



## Paula (17 Mar 2015 às 14:59)

Boa tarde.

Céu muito nublado.
Ainda não pingou por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 15:42)

Aqui o céu apresenta algumas abertas .
O vento já não tem componente Este, está agora de NW / NNW:





O núcleo de baixas pressões já está um pouco mais para Sul em paralelo com Lisboa/Setúbal




Assim linha que tinha colocado mais a norte , neste momento está um pouco a sul do litoral norte, talvez na figueira da foz ..


----------



## james (17 Mar 2015 às 17:08)

Boas ,

O céu esta muito nublado, caíram uns pingos por volta do meio dia , vento fraco a moderado.

Tatual : 16 graus centígrados
Tmax : 18 graus
Tmin:    7 graus

PA:  1014 hPa
HR : 53 %


----------



## guimeixen (17 Mar 2015 às 17:09)

Duas fotos tiradas à uns minutos:

Esta parecia uma boca gigante no céu.



Mouth in the sky by guimeixen, on Flickr




Sun by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 17:09)

Contraste entre as estações com vento de NW e as com vento de N / NNE




Diferenças de humidade , ar mais húmidos e mais secos





Vejo nuvens escuras para SE 




Vamos ver se seja aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 18:53)

Fotos desta tarde



StormClouds_17Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




StormClouds_17Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




StormClouds_17Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




StormClouds_17Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




StormClouds_17Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2015 às 20:33)

Boas,

por aqui apenas caíram apenas umas pingas sem acumulação, neste momento céu nublado com 11.6 ºc actuais, vento de Este com 13 Km/h.

Foto que fiz  hoje fim da tarde quase ao pôr do Sol, este era o aspecto do céu olhando para Oeste, achei interessante os raios de sol que timidamente iam aparecendo entre as nuvens.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mar 2015 às 21:07)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui apenas caíram apenas umas pingas sem acumulação, neste momento céu nublado com 11.6 ºc actuais, vento de Este com 13 Km/h.
> 
> Foto que fiz  hoje fim da tarde quase ao pôr do Sol, este era o aspecto do céu olhando para Oeste, achei interessante os raios de sol que timidamente iam aparecendo entre as nuvens.



Achaste muito bem! 

Belos registos da tarde e fim de tarde pessoal! 

Aqui por Lordelo em tudo semelhante, muitas nuvens durante o dia, por vezes até ameaçadoras, mas que se traduziram em apenas meia dúzia de pinguinhas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 21:42)

Ainda bem que não fui o único a captar este fantástico poente 

Fica aqui o que consegui captar deste dourado por do sol:



sunset 17mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





sunset 17mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 17mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 17mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2015 às 00:15)

Snifa disse:


> Foto que fiz hoje fim da tarde quase ao pôr do Sol, este era o aspecto do céu olhando para Oeste, achei interessante os raios de sol que timidamente iam aparecendo entre as nuvens.





Joaopaulo disse:


> Ainda bem que não fui o único a captar este fantástico poente
> 
> Fica aqui o que consegui captar deste dourado por do sol:





Joaopaulo disse:


>



Bem...


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 13:27)

Trovoada no interior norte


----------



## Snifa (18 Mar 2015 às 13:29)

Muito escuro para leste e não são nuvens altas.Ambiente de trovoada  

Caiem umas pingas grossas.


----------



## Snifa (18 Mar 2015 às 13:37)

EDIT: está a trovejar, ouvi um ribombar muito distante vindo de leste,por esta não esperava


----------



## guimeixen (18 Mar 2015 às 13:37)

Boa tarde,

Vão caindo também umas pingas aqui.


----------



## Snifa (18 Mar 2015 às 13:43)

Chuvada por aqui e com gotas bem grossas


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 13:44)

Chove bastante


----------



## guimeixen (18 Mar 2015 às 13:47)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 13:50)




----------



## Paelagius (18 Mar 2015 às 13:51)

Boa tarde,

A cor do céu mudou de repente e temos um aguaceiro.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Mar 2015 às 13:55)

Chuva intensa agora com cada pinga.
Cheira bastante à terra.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 13:59)

Rate max do ISEP : 30.23 mm/h às 13:54


----------



## guimeixen (18 Mar 2015 às 14:12)

Neste momento para nordeste:




Storm by guimeixen, on Flickr


Foto tirada à alguns minutos:



Dark sky by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 14:18)

*Guimeixen* , deve ser aquela mancha laranja que aparece ali sobre braga:


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 14:23)

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros.
Muito escuro para N / NNE

Olhando para o sat24 e radar , o local de formação destas células será na serra geres / larouco


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Mar 2015 às 14:28)

Chove com alguma intensidade e o vento sopra forte! 


Esta não esperava.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Mar 2015 às 14:37)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte há poucos minutos. 


Continua a chover moderadamente e está um belo ambiente de trovoada, com um intenso aroma a terra molhada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 14:48)

Mais uma célula a NE de Braga , outra que se desenvolveu pelas serra do Larouco..


----------



## 1337 (18 Mar 2015 às 15:20)

Cheirinho á terra molhado quando estava seca, já tinha saudades  . Está um céu de "trovoada", espectacular


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Mar 2015 às 15:24)

Volta a ficar bem escuro a E/NE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 15:26)

Céu negro para Leste


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 16:48)

Fotos que tirei esta manhã :



SunRise_18Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Morning_18Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Morning_18Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (18 Mar 2015 às 17:01)

Há um quarto de hora atrás


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 17:15)

Imagem de satelite atual:


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 17:52)

Alguns cenários da tarde de hoje:



StormClouds_18Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




StormClouds_18Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




StormClouds_18Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




StormClouds_18Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




StormClouds_18Mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mar 2015 às 20:02)

Boa noite,

Finalmente alguma animação hoje pelo Porto!  Pela hora do almoço começou a notar-se uma clara alteração na luminosidade e que em pouco tempo se metamorfoseou num muito bem vindo e algo prolongado período de chuva, por vezes bastante intensa.

Por agora não chove mas o céu mantém-se completamente encoberto.


----------



## cookie (18 Mar 2015 às 20:47)

Pelas 14:30 choveu e bem com pingas grossas. Até essa altura dia de primavera com pouco vento e algumas abertas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Mar 2015 às 21:24)

Duas fotos desta tarde:




Stormy Skies, Braga 18 Mar by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




Stormy Skies, Braga 18 MAr by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr


----------



## jcboliveira (18 Mar 2015 às 22:05)

No ISEP choveu alguma coisa ainda me molhei quando ia almoçar. O engraçado é que o efeito na terra foi nulo. Coloquei os sensores a baixa profundidade e a chuva não lhes chegou.

claro que a humidade em folhagem deu um salto

montri uma página só para o solo
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/agri.php


----------



## Paelagius (18 Mar 2015 às 22:13)

Momento em que registei a fotografia desta tarde.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2015 às 08:48)

Boas,

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado.
Vejo umas lenticulares alinhadas com a perpendicular da direção do vento.

Atuais 11,4ºC com 66%HR
Vento a 20.9 km/h com rajada de 32.2km/h de NE/ENE


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2015 às 10:08)

Não estava nada a contar com o vento que está por aqui ..
Vento a 26km/h com rajadas de 40km/h de NE


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2015 às 10:56)

Já se vê cumulus para NE


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2015 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

Hoje o dia está luminoso, com algumas lenticulares e nebulosidade média e alta dispersa.
A temperatura está amena.
Nota para o vento que sopra constante, entre o fraco a moderado mas com rajadas, do quadrante ENE.
O vento deverá manter-se nos próximos 3 dias devido ao estreitamento das isóbaras que estão entre o anticiclone localizado nas Ilhas Britânicas e a depressão no sul da Península Ibérica.




Hoje ainda poderemos ter alguma precipitação dispersa pela tarde sob a forma de aguaceiros, mas deverá ser fraca.
Ontem ao início da tarde choveu mas não registei acumulação.

*Tatual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 46%*​


----------



## james (19 Mar 2015 às 13:20)

Boa tarde , 

Dia de céu pouco nublado .

Tatual : 20 graus centigrados

Como se esperava , este evento valeu quase zero , mais de 15 dias sem chover e nada se avizinha nos modelos , muito mau para um dos meses com mais precipitação anual .


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2015 às 13:27)

Fotos desta manhã



Clouds_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2015 às 13:55)

Litoral mais quente que o interior


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2015 às 17:15)

Às 14H , vista para Sul:



Clouds_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


Atuais *17ºC* , *44%hr* com vento de NE a *17,7kmh* /rajadas de *33,8kmh.*


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mar 2015 às 23:27)

Alguém do distrito de Aveiro apercebeu-se desta descarga?


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 00:01)

Por aqui, está céu limpo.
A máxima de hoje foi de *17,2ºC*
Minima da *9,5ºC*
Velocidade do Vento max *27.4 km/h *
Rajada de Vento max *46.7 km/h *
Vento dominante *NE
*
Mais próximo do litoral , em Francelos:
Maxima *19.9 °C *
Minima *11.1°C *
Velocidade do Vento max* 21.4 km/h *
Rajada de Vento max* 40.4 km/h *
Vento dominante *ENE*


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 01:04)

Será


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2015 às 01:30)

Boa noite,

Começa a sentir-se o vento a aumentar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 01:50)

Aqui também , rajada Max de 44kmh de NE

--
1:30h


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 02:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos desta manhã



Que céu lindo!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Será



Os ecos são menos empolgantes embora ocupem uma área relativamente grande. Estão a entrar neste momento, a passar a fronteira.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 07:39)

Está aqui ao lado uma estrutura celular fantástica 




Clouds_20Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_20Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2015 às 07:49)

Bom dia,

Manhã bastante encoberta pelo Porto; ideal para ver eclipses...


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 08:04)

Verdade muitas nuvens


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2015 às 08:10)

Bom dia,

nada bom para observação do eclipse, céu encoberto neste momento e com nuvens densas, a única coisa que irá dar para apreciar é a progressiva diminuição da luminosidade acentuada pelo céu encoberto.

Temperatura agradável com 14.9 ºc actuais ( mínima *12.8 ºc* )  e vento moderado com rajadas de Leste/ENE ( 35/45 Km/h )


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2015 às 08:15)

Por aqui ainda se vê

Foto tirada à por volta de 3 minutos:




Eclipse starting by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Névoa (20 Mar 2015 às 08:27)

Por aqui não vamos poder observar o eclipse, mas o dia está estranho q,b., bastante diferente do que foi este final de estação.
Venta imenso, o que aqui produz um barulho como se estivessem a aspirar o chão do céu, e a manhã é de um cinzento esquisito, Dias destes, que trazem algo de apocalíptico, sempre me lembram de um filme do von Trier, o Melancholia.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2015 às 08:45)

Tirada à um minuto:




Solar Eclipse 20 March, 2015 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2015 às 08:51)

Pelo satélite nota-se a escurecer:




1 by guimeixen, on Flickr



2 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2015 às 09:11)

Bastante mais escuro pelo Porto neste momento; notória a influência do eclipse.


----------



## Névoa (20 Mar 2015 às 09:39)

Está mais claro e o dia, embora acinzentado,  tem um ar mais normal. A gatinha já está em busca dos raios de sol que foram ignorados no decorrer do eclipse.  Não sei como será a tarde mas, por enquanto, primavera só no doodle de hoje.


----------



## james (20 Mar 2015 às 10:05)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui , o céu esta muito nublado .
Vento fraco .
Tatual : 13 graus centigrados

Como o céu esta nublado , não deu para ver o eclipse .


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mar 2015 às 10:06)

Bom, acabou por não ser um desastre total como antecipava! Ainda tirei umas bonitas fotos com o meu filtro improvisado!  Mais logo coloco algumas.


----------



## supercell (20 Mar 2015 às 10:16)

Por aqui ainda deu para ver alguma coisa do eclipse e notou-se na luminosidade, por agora céu encoberto..


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2015 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,

O céu começou a ficar desimpedido. Por agora, altocumulus e cirrus fibratus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 18:12)

Boas, 

Aqui o céu por aqui também está com esse altocumulus
Tempo abafado, vou com 19ºC , 53%HR e vento fraco e variável .

Estações IPMA(16H):
Bastante quente no litoral norte





RUEMA de Massarelos tinha chegado perto dos 26ºC às 15h

Deixo aqui o resumo das máximas de todas as estações do distrito do Porto na rede do Wunderground:


----------



## Névoa (20 Mar 2015 às 18:37)

Hoje não notei grande diferença entre o Porto (Dragão) e Senhora da Hora, em ambos locais senti pontualmente algum calor abafado mas no geral esteve bastante agradável, com uma brisa a amenizar a subida de temperatura. Também foi o primeiro dia do ano em que o casaco não foi necessário durante o dia todo, mesmo à sombra.
Um dia bastante agradável de meia-estação, destes que quase já não se fazem mais.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mar 2015 às 19:04)

Bom fim de tarde.

Para observar o eclipse o céu esteve "mauzinho" para estas zonas. Sempre 100% nublado durante o fenómeno...
Entretanto começou lentamente a descobrir e pela tarde esteve até bastante sol mas sempre com cirros a atenuar a luminosidade solar.
A esta hora temos o céu quase limpo a O e bastante nublado a S\SE por nebulosidade média.
O vento sopra agora fraco de NE - tal como ontem à mesma hora.
A temperatura foi bastante amena desde as 00h.

*Tmín: 12,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,7ºC (21,1ºC no termómetro de mercúrio)

Tatual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 39%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 20:48)

Temperatura bem agradável para esta hora , vou com 17,6ºC com vento de NE a aumentar de velocidade.
Durante a madrugada este algum vento com rajadas moderadas a fortes, deixo o gráfico desde as 00h





E também uma notável descida da radiação solar , na hora do pico do eclipse solar:


----------



## cookie (20 Mar 2015 às 20:54)

Ontem dia de primavera e hoje ainda esteve mais quente. O eclipse nem ve-lo graças às nuvens mas a luz era diferente. O carro chegou a marcar 21graus.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 21:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está aqui ao lado uma estrutura celular fantástica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É uma estrutura modelada pelo vento, espantosa! Espectáculo de fotos!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui o resumo das máximas de todas as estações do distrito do Porto na rede do Wunderground:



 bom trabalho em tempo real!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 23:22)

Vento de NE a aumentar de intensidade.
Atuais 15,2ºC
Vento 26kmh rajadas de 37kmh

Edit: Rajada 42Km/h


----------



## james (20 Mar 2015 às 23:29)

Boa noite ,

Por Ca , o vento tem soprado com alguma intensidade de NE , o que tem elevado a temperatura .

Hoje reparei que já se levanta muita poeira , a terra começa a ficar seca , fruto de um marco seco e de um inverno , que feitas as contas , choveu praticamente metade do habitual .

Tatual : 14 graus centigrados
Tmax   : 21 graus
PA.  : 1009 hPa
HR.  : 48 %


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 23:33)

StormRic disse:


> É uma estrutura modelada pelo vento, espantosa! Espectáculo de fotos!


Deixo aqui mais 3 fotos 



Clouds_20Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_20Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_20Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## james (20 Mar 2015 às 23:40)

Esqueci - me de dizer que o céu   esta muito nublado , nebulosidade a entrar de NE .

Este inverno , por aqui , caíram aproximadamente 280 l / m2 de precipitação ( a media ronda os 600 l / m2 ) Trata - se portanto de um dos invernos menos chuvosos dos últimos anos . Mesmo assim , bastante mais que os inacreditáveis 50 l / m2 de 2012 , esse sim penso que o menos chuvoso de sempre !


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 23:57)

Temperatura a descer , 14,5ºC atuais com rajadas de *45,1Kmh/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2015 às 03:00)

Rajadas de vento moderadas
Atuais 11,8ºC 
Velocidade do Vento max 29 km/h 
Rajada de Vento max 48.3 km/h


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2015 às 04:39)

Parece que só por esta zona está vento forte 
Atuais *11ºC* 
Vento *31kmh* Rajadas de *47kmh de NE





*


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2015 às 05:40)

O céu apresenta agora um altocumulus , para leste um corredor de nuvens mais densas.


----------



## supercell (21 Mar 2015 às 10:43)

Dia de sol e algumas nuvens a este... Vamos lá ver se dá alguma coisa para o fim da tarde...


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2015 às 23:16)

Vai chovendo por aqui 

Imagem satélite:





Imagem radar de Arouca(22:50h)





Atuais *14ºC* com *60%HR *
Vento de NE a aumentar de intensidade.
Temp max 17.5 °C
Temp min  9.7 °C
Velocidade do Vento  máximo *30.6 km/h *
Rajada de Vento máximo *51.5 km/h *


----------



## Paelagius (21 Mar 2015 às 23:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vai chovendo por aqui
> 
> Imagem satélite:
> 
> ...



Que engraçado! Por aqui ainda não... Nem chuva nem vento por enquanto.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Mar 2015 às 23:48)

Começou agora a soprar. Ainda não chove.


----------



## supercell (21 Mar 2015 às 23:51)

E Chove!


----------



## james (22 Mar 2015 às 09:08)

Bom dia , 

Mais um dia solarengo  , como tem sido habitual neste mês de marco . 

Tatual : 15 graus centigrados

P.S. - já não cai precipitação superior a 1 l/ m2 a19 dias.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2015 às 15:26)

Boa tarde,

Chove bem neste momento.

Edit: foi de curta duração chove mais fraco agora.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2015 às 15:33)

Céu muito escuro a norte do Porto neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2015 às 15:34)

Boas,

tarde marcada por alguma convecção ligeira, na qual vão aparecendo algumas formações interessantes em especial a sul de Braga, zona onde deve estar a chover bem neste momento. São visíveis várias cortinas de chuva. 


Por aqui apenas uns pingos.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Mar 2015 às 15:56)

Aguaceiro forte aqui


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2015 às 15:57)

Boas,

Chuva forte há já alguns minutos pelo Porto.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2015 às 16:01)

Grande chuvada,está mesmo aqui por cima

Pingas grossas:


----------



## Paelagius (22 Mar 2015 às 17:19)

Fotografia não da minha autoria registada esta manhã em Matosinhos.


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Mar 2015 às 17:21)

Paelagius disse:


> Fotografia não da minha autoria registada esta manhã em Matosinhos.


muito bom registo


----------



## supercell (22 Mar 2015 às 17:29)

Por aqui cairam meia dúzia de pingos...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2015 às 19:30)

Foto de ontem à tarde:




21 Mar by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr


Um pequeno Time lapse do início da tarde de hoje. (ver em 1080p)


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2015 às 19:57)

Paelagius disse:


> Fotografia não da minha autoria registada esta manhã em Matosinhos.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Foto de ontem à tarde:
> 
> Um pequeno Time lapse do início da tarde de hoje. (ver em 1080p)


Belos registos!


----------



## james (22 Mar 2015 às 20:05)

Boa noite ,

Mais um dia de céu pouco nublado , com vento moderado de NE durante a noite e manha , agora não corre uma brisa .

Tatual : 15 graus centigrados
Tmax  : 20 graus


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2015 às 20:14)

Têm andado interessantes os céus pelo Porto. Deixo algumas fotos de ontem à tarde:



Cloudy skies. Porto, 21-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy skies. Porto, 21-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy skies. Porto, 21-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy skies. Porto, 21-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy skies. Porto, 21-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy skies. Porto, 21-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy skies. Porto, 21-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy skies. Porto, 21-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy skies. Porto, 21-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Time-lapse de ontem (ver em HD):

e de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 22:31)

Paelagius disse:


> Fotografia não da minha autoria registada esta manhã em Matosinhos.



Bela nuvem! Quem é o autor? A que horas foi tirada?

Isto é uma vista desde o molhe sul de Leixões na direcção da praia de Matosinhos, ESE.
Interessante que tenham ocorrido nuvens com tal desenvolvimento hoje de manhã aí pelo litoral.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 22:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Um pequeno Time lapse do início da tarde de hoje. (ver em 1080p)





João Pedro disse:


> Têm andado interessantes os céus pelo Porto. Deixo algumas fotos de ontem à tarde:



 excelentes trabalhos! Realmente bonitos os céus por aí.

Nota-se uma modelação das nuvens pelo vento, um compromisso com a convecção.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 23:27)

Boas!

Por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado.
A máxima foi de *16.3 °C*  a minima de *11.2 °C*
Velocidade do Vento max *19.3 km/h *
Rajada de Vento max* 41.8 km/*

Aqui não acumulou na passagem de uma célula pelas 15:30/16h, mas em algumas estações no Porto acumulou
-Lordelo do Ouro: *1,5mm*
-SMPC_Porto: *0,8mm*
-Rua Joaquim Kopke_Porto: *0,8mm*
-ISEP: *1,5mm*
-Rua Manuel Moreira Barros_Gaia: *1,8mm*

*Radar 16h*





Ao poente eram visíveis os restos das células que se tinhas formado em terra durante a tarde e que foram levadas para o mar:








sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Já ao anoitecer 



EndOfDay_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (23 Mar 2015 às 00:38)

StormRic disse:


> Bela nuvem! Quem é o autor? A que horas foi tirada?
> 
> Isto é uma vista desde o molhe sul de Leixões na direcção da praia de Matosinhos, ESE.
> Interessante que tenham ocorrido nuvens com tal desenvolvimento hoje de manhã aí pelo litoral.



O autor foi o meu treinador a bordo do barco.  Eram 10 da manhã.



João Pedro disse:


> Têm andado interessantes os céus pelo Porto. Deixo algumas fotos de ontem à tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante! Julgava serem pouco habituais. 

Foz do Douro ao meio dia e meia:


----------



## Paelagius (23 Mar 2015 às 02:59)

Snifa disse:


> Céu muito escuro a norte do Porto neste momento



NE, momentos antes do aguaceiro...


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 07:25)

Bom dia 

Manhã fresca com vento fraco a moderado.
Atuais 7,3ºc com 66%hr
WindChill 5,2ºc
Vento de ENE

Agora ao longo da manhã o vento vai rodar para NE - NNE até ficar de norte


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 13:28)

Vento forte no litoral , rajadas já ultrapassam os 60kmh:assobio:


----------



## supercell (23 Mar 2015 às 14:35)

Está um vento forte de Norte terrível...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2015 às 15:05)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui tivemos um aguaceiro curto e que não permitiu qualquer acumulação.
Algumas cortinas de chuva foram formadas mas um pouco afastadas daqui.
O céu tem-se apresentado pouco a muito nublado.
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas, bastante desagradável até. Rajada máxima de 42,1 km\h.

*Tatual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 41%
*​Deixo este panorama feito (à pressão, rudimentar até ) há pouco:


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 15:08)

Rajada agora mesmo de *73kmh* em Leixões


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2015 às 15:19)

Boas, 

grande ventania fria  de Norte  por aqui 

Pelo radar há alguns aguaceiros na Galiza, vamos ver se conseguem entrar aqui pelo litoral, para já bem escuro para os lados da Serra da Freita e para Leste:


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2015 às 15:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajada agora mesmo de *73kmh* em Leixões



*Webcam* a mostrar o estado do mar (muito agitado) em Leça a esta hora - virada para o porto de Leixões:

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/leca-da-palmeira


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 15:37)

Dados atuais (velocidade / Rajada):
-IPMA_Aeroporto: *35 / 56kmh*
-Leixões: *50 / 65kmh*
-Francelos: *55 / 63kmh*
-Praia da barra: *53 / 63kmh*


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 15:57)

Esta manhã , praia de Francelos - VNGaia



Morning 23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Estavam rajadas de *59km/h* na minha estação e *63km/h* no anemómetro da _La crosse.

--_
O *ipma* já atualizou os avisos:
_



_


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 16:19)

Aeroporto às 16h : vento a *38.9 km/h* - rajada *63.0 km/h

Agora em Francelos





Praia da Barra:



*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2015 às 16:25)

Tivemos há poucos minutos mais um aguaceiro muito muito ligeiro e nebulosidade aumentada para *NNE*.
O vento mantêm-se moderado com rajadas.





Panorama feito com o telemóvel...


----------



## Paelagius (23 Mar 2015 às 16:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Esta manhã , praia de Francelos - VNGaia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por volta da hora de almoço publiquei o seguinte comentário no tópico de seguimento marítimo:



Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Não disponho de tempo para um report mais aprofundado.
> 
> Forte agitação marítima condicionada pelo sistema de baixa pressão que afecta o país e associada às marés vivas.


----------



## supercell (23 Mar 2015 às 16:36)

Formou-se uma nuvem geitosa a Este e parece estar a descarregar bem...


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 16:37)

Células tem deslocamento para SSE


----------



## Paelagius (23 Mar 2015 às 16:38)

"Sol e chuva é o casamento da viúva."

Aguaceiro perto da Constituição (Porto)


----------



## Paelagius (23 Mar 2015 às 17:11)

Céu escuro a SW.
Vem aí mau tempo.


----------



## supercell (23 Mar 2015 às 17:34)

Paelagius disse:


> Céu escuro a SW.
> Vêm aí mau tempo.



Não me parece. A célula está a dirigir-se para Sul e vai passar mesmo aqui ao lado ligeiramente a Este.
http://sat24.com/pt/sp


----------



## Paelagius (23 Mar 2015 às 17:46)

supercell disse:


> Não me parece. A célula está a dirigir-se para Sul e vai passar mesmo aqui ao lado ligeiramente a Este.
> http://sat24.com/pt/sp


----------



## supercell (23 Mar 2015 às 17:58)

http://s13.postimg.org/9srn6eh8n/IMG_20150323_175236.jpg

Exatamente, está aqui ao meu lado e está a passar de raspão mais a Este como esperava.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 18:02)

Estou a seguir a célula desde as 16:40h no Monte da virgem , tirei fotos já coloco .
Agora a vê-la de casa , está gigante


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 18:24)

Grande célula a SSE daqui :

Radar às 17:10h




Eco laranja

Deslocação da célula para sul/SSE:








Atividade elétrica, já depois de Aveiro


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2015 às 21:25)

Boa noite.

*Rajada* de vento atual: *51,8 km\h (e máx. do dia).*
Muito vento neste momento, a pedir alguma cautela.
Se aqui é assim, nas zonas mais expostas aqui do concelho as rajadas serão bem mais fortes. 
O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado.
Nas terras altas, com o frio e com este vendaval, o "windchill" deve ser marcado. A temperatura aparente também é muito baixa.

*Tatual: 8,4ºC
Windchill: 4,9ºC
T.aparente: 1,4ºC
Hr: 52%*​


----------



## cookie (23 Mar 2015 às 22:01)

Hoje dia ventoso e frio (continua). Aguaceiros fracos mas nuvens muito ameaçadoras.


----------



## Minho (23 Mar 2015 às 23:23)

Assim estava em Castro Laboreiro ao início desta noite:


(C) Adilio Pereira


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 23:50)

Boas,

Dia com céu pouco nublado.
Por aqui:
Temp max:*12.5 °C*
Temp min: *7.3 °C*
Está fresco *8,7ºC *atuais com vento fraco a moderado de norte.

Em Francelos:
Velocidade do Vento max *62.3 km/h*
Rajada de Vento max *66.3 km/h *

Na praia da barra:
Velocidade do Vento max *54.7 km/h*
Rajada de Vento max *64.4 km/h*

No LPPR_Aeroporto:
Velocidade do Vento max* 43.2km/h*
Rajada de Vento max *64,8 km/h
*
No Porto de Leixões:
Velocidade do Vento max *61.2km/h**
Rajada de Vento max *73,8 km/h**
(*Sistema não disponibiliza os extremos , são dados visualizado no momento)


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 23:54)

Esta manhã:



Clouds_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## james (23 Mar 2015 às 23:58)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , céu muito nublado e bastante vento .

Tatual de 8 graus centigrados mas a sensação térmica e bem mais baixa .


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 01:42)

supercell disse:


> http://s13.postimg.org/9srn6eh8n/IMG_20150323_175236.jpg
> 
> Exatamente, está aqui ao meu lado e está a passar de raspão mais a Este como esperava.





Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande célula a SSE daqui :
> 
> Radar às 17:10h
> 
> ...




Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei esta tarde desta célula :



Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Convective cell_23Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (24 Mar 2015 às 02:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei esta tarde desta célula :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gostava de saber como teria acabado...


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 02:36)

Paelagius disse:


> Gostava de saber como teria acabado...


Vou ver se tenho mais alguma foto


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 02:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vou ver se tenho mais alguma foto


Tinha mais 2 fotos no cartão , coloquei no post anterior !
Nota-se bem que perdeu volume , e a essa hora (18:10h) era das únicas células aqui pelo litoral , umas que estavam para Leste enfraqueceram um pouco antes..


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 03:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei esta tarde desta célula :



Excelente trabalho de seguimento fotográfico!


----------



## cookie (24 Mar 2015 às 08:51)

Por aqui vento toda a noite e continua. De momento sol com algumas nuvens dispersas peculiares. Para este/sudeste ameaça de temporal.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 16:04)

cookie disse:


> De momento sol com algumas nuvens dispersas peculiares. Para este/sudeste ameaça de temporal.



Consegues uma foto das nuvens "peculiares"? Devem ser _lenticularis_.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2015 às 16:50)

Boa tarde.

Hoje pela manhã viam-se bastantes nuvens lenticulares para *N\NE*, algumas brancas, outras cinzentas. Era um bonito cenário.
Agora temos o céu limpo aqui  e apenas para *NNE* e e para *E-S* se visualiza nebulosidade.
O vento é que se farta de "assobiar" nos fios de média e alta tensão. Muito constante, tem soprado sempre moderado com rajadas (*máx. de 32,0 km\h às 16.27h e rajada máx. de 45,0 km\h às 16.31h*).

*Tmín: 7,9ºC
Tmáx: 16,4ºC

Tatual: 14,8ºC
Windchill:12,9ºC
Taparente: 7,3ºC
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Hr: 38%*​


----------



## WiiSky70 (24 Mar 2015 às 17:04)

O vento tinha enfraquecido para o fim da tarde


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mar 2015 às 19:01)

Boa tarde,

Destaque para o vento que tem estado hoje o dia todo.

Time lapse feita à pouco:
Se estiverem com atenção conseguem ver os postes e aquela antena a abanarem.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2015 às 21:36)

Boa noite,

Hoje pelo Porto o dia ficou marcado por muito sol mas também pelo muito vento que se fez sentir. Pelas 18h00 estava na rua, no meio de árvores, e chegava a ser assustadora a velocidade das rajadas!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2015 às 01:31)

Boas,

Ontem o dia foi de céu limpo , com vento de Norte.
Máxima de *16 °C *
Minima de *8 °C 
*
Agora *7,4ºC* com vento fraco a moderado de NNE
Temperatura aparente é de *3ºC*

*Poente de ontem:



sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

---*
A estação de Francelos , encontra-se OFF , pois a consola está com um problema na ficha USB ( não consegue ligar ao cumulus).
Vou ver se arranjo uma ficha para colocar ou então comprar uma consola nova ou usada.


----------



## Paelagius (25 Mar 2015 às 02:16)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues uma foto das nuvens "peculiares"? Devem ser _lenticularis_.



SW 9:12AM


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 19:27)

guimeixen disse:


> Destaque para o vento que tem estado hoje o dia todo.
> 
> Time lapse feita à pouco:
> Se estiverem com atenção conseguem ver os postes e aquela antena a abanarem.



Que fantástico, assim se vê como se formam e evoluem aqueles rolos de estratocumulus. Muito bom!


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 19:34)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem:



Poente em cenário de mar... que belo e inspirador! Aliás toda a série que incluiste no tópico Pôr-do-sol é mesmo linda, conseguiste uma luminosidade ideal no mar.



Paelagius disse:


> SW 9:12AM



Boa foto!  parece uma invasão de discos voadores


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2015 às 21:09)

StormRic disse:


> Boa foto!  parece uma invasão de discos voadores


Tem sido uma visão relativamente comum no Porto nos últimos dias; nunca tinha assistido a tal coisa, pelo menos que me lembre.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2015 às 23:45)

Boas,

Por aqui o dia foi com nuvens médias que eram varridas para sul pelo fluxo forte de norte .

Máxima de *11.7 °C*
Minima de * 5.6 °C 
*
Agora *8,6ºC* com vento moderado de N / NNW

Estação de _Francelos_ voltou a funcionar.

Hoje ao Poente, na praia de Francelos:



sunset_25mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_25mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_25mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Amanhã está prevista para aqui uma chuva fraca a partir do meio da manhã.
Imagem satélite atual, visível a frente que já em dissipação irá afetar o litoral principalmente no norte:





Precipitação já sobre a Galiza


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 02:18)

O céu está bastante nublado




No radar aparece alguns ecos de chuva pelo Porto, mas a verdade é que não chove ..


----------



## james (26 Mar 2015 às 08:18)

Bom dia , 

Dia de chuva .

Tatual : 10 graus centigrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 09:54)

Bom dia ,
Vai chovendo fraco, mas já acumula vou com *0,5mm
*
Base das nuvens baixa , humidade alta* 95%.
*
Nimbostratus 





Radar


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 10:04)

*Acumulados:*
Rede IPMA





Rede Wunderground




Destaque para estas duas EMA:
- Vila nova de Cerveira vai com *3,3mm*
- Ponte de Lima, Gemieira vai com* 3mm*


----------



## guimeixen (26 Mar 2015 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

Tem estado a chover fraco durante a manhã.


----------



## supercell (26 Mar 2015 às 15:06)

Manhã de chuva fraca.. Por agora não chove mas está nublado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 19:24)

Por aqui , chuva fraca durante quase toda a tarde.
Acumulou apenas *1,3mm
*
Máxima fresca de *11.5 °C*
Minima de  *7.9 °C 
*
Agora muita humidade, *97% *e *11ºC*
O vento está fraco de *NW 
*
Fotos um pouco antes do poente:



RainDay_26Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




RainDay_26Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Para a serra bastante nevoeiro acima dos 200m



RainDay_26Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




RainDay_26Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr
*
*


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2015 às 19:29)

Boas,
por aqui *1.2 mm* acumulados,neste momento cai morrinha 

11.6 ºc actuais


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 19:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Destaque para estas duas EMA:
> - Vila nova de Cerveira vai com *3,3mm*
> - Ponte de Lima, Gemieira vai com* 3mm*



 belo ambiente nestas fotos e nas do poente de ontem! Fotogénicas aquelas cercas de contenção das areias.



Snifa disse:


> por aqui *1.2 mm* acumulados,neste momento cai morrinha



Nada mau, permite manter a humidade do solo pelo menos. Aqui para o centro, nada acumula. São restos de frentes na circulação periférica do anticiclone.


----------



## james (26 Mar 2015 às 21:47)

Boa noite ,

Dia de chuva e frio .

Agora vai caindo chuva fraca.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 23:23)

Boa noite,
Continua o tempo muito húmido com chuva miudinha mas persistente.

Os acumulados são baixos, mas melhor do que nada para combater o calor da próxima semana

Atuais *10,9ºC* ;* 98%hr* ; vento fraco de* WNW *
Acumulado segue em *2,3mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mar 2015 às 01:34)

Deixo aqui o resumo dos acumulados de todas as estações das regiões do *Minho* e *Douro Litoral *da rede Wunderground


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 04:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui o resumo dos acumulados de todas as estações das regiões do *Minho* e *Douro Litoral *da rede Wunderground



 isto dá trabalho a fazer! Valores típicos de chuva fraca, embora aqueles 9,4 mm sejam já significativos, resta saber o grau de confiança nas condições de registo da estação.


----------



## cookie (27 Mar 2015 às 06:06)

Sim sim eram lenticulares e muitas! Não consegui foto.
Ontem o dia foi um desconsolo... Dia muito cinzento, ventoso e morrinhento. Muita morrinha.


----------



## james (27 Mar 2015 às 10:17)

Bom dia ,

Dia de céu muito nublado .

Tatual : 12 graus centigrados

Finalmente ontem pude ver alguma chuva que se visse e um belo dia cinzento !


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2015 às 00:14)

Boa noite,

Por aqui mais um dia fresco.
Máxima de *14.1 °C*
Minima de * 10.2 °C*
Acumulado: *0.5 mm
*
A humidade média foi de *89%,* bom para os solos aguentarem o calor que aí vem..

Atuais *10,7ºC* ; *93%h*r e vento fraco de norte.

----

Em Francelos:

Máxima *14.9 °C *
Minima *10.5 °C *
Acumulado:* 0.5 mm*
A humidade média foi de *92%*
Durante a tarde o vento de NW aumentou um pouco de velocidade, mas nada de especial.


Agora é visível uma barra de nevoeiro ao longo a costa.
*Imagem das 23h*






*Temperaturas bastante agradáveis em algumas estações IPMA (22h / 23h):








Mapa Wunderground:



*


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2015 às 01:58)

Nevoeiro cerrado agora
Com *9,5ºC* e *97%hr

Mapa das humidades:



*


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mar 2015 às 02:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado agora
> Com *9,5ºC* e *97%hr
> 
> Mapa das humidades:
> ...



Se não tivesses dito, não teria dado conta.

O nevoeiro ainda não surgiu no rio. Vejo-o a estender-se no horizonte sobre Gaia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2015 às 02:23)

Paelagius disse:


> Se não tivesses dito, não teria dado conta.
> 
> O nevoeiro ainda não surgiu no rio.



Penso que é um nevoeiro marítimo , e não desses nevoeiros que se formam no rio devido ao acentuado arrefecimento nocturno.



Paelagius disse:


> Vejo-o a estender-se no horizonte sobre Gaia.



E uma foto para ter uma ideia, como está aqui por cima

Cerca 1h da manhã estava assim;



Foggy night_28Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Agora está muito denso!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 02:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> E uma foto para ter uma ideia, como está aqui por cima
> 
> Cerca 1h da manhã estava assim;



 Parece "O Nevoeiro" do Carpenter a invadir a cidade...


----------



## WiiSky70 (28 Mar 2015 às 13:09)

Boas tardes. 

Começamos com um dia nublado mas ao fim da manhã o céu começou a abrir e o sol já espreita em boa parte do Litoral Norte e no resto do Continente . 

Por agora o calor vai começando a dar presença mais significativa agora à tarde .


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mar 2015 às 13:44)

Ontem estive para partilhar esta imagem para questionar o que se estaria a passar por Gaia. Afinal era uma pirocumulus resultante do incêndio, que desconhecia até hoje, do Bar X, na Foz.






Notícia: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=4480251



Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que é um nevoeiro marítimo , e não desses nevoeiros que se formam no rio devido ao acentuado arrefecimento nocturno.
> 
> E uma foto para ter uma ideia, como está aqui por cima



Não registei a imagem do nevoeiro nocturno no horizonte porque era ínfimo e não seria perceptível. Além disso, apenas vi a tua mensagem agora.


----------



## WiiSky70 (28 Mar 2015 às 15:05)

Retiro o que disse anteriormente . Afinal o céu encobriu outra vez e o vento de norte ainda se sente por todo Litoral Norte . 

Um pouco desconfortável na minha opinião . Talvez amanhã melhore


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2015 às 15:30)

WiiSky70 disse:


> Retiro o que disse anteriormente . Afinal o céu encobriu outra vez e o vento de norte ainda se sente por todo Litoral Norte .
> 
> Um pouco desconfortável na minha opinião . Talvez amanhã melhore


Aí está ele, a vir de NNW


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2015 às 15:52)

Rede IPMA e imagem satélite das 14h








Vem visível onde anda o nevoeiro e a brisa marítima


----------



## james (28 Mar 2015 às 16:10)

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui , algumas nuvens e muito vento !

Tatual : 15 graus centigrados
Tmin  : 7 graus centigrados

Para a semana deve vir algum calor mas só deve durar 2 ou 3 dias , ao que os modelos vão indicando .


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 20:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vem visível onde anda o nevoeiro e a brisa marítima



Essas zonas acusam logo temperaturas praticamente iguais às do oceano, é uma verdadeira faixa micro-climática, especialmente aqui na área de Lisboa atingem-se quebras de mais de 10 ºC em algumas dezenas de quilómetros.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mar 2015 às 02:10)

Bancos de nevoeiro a Sul e SE , nuvens a vir de NW


----------



## WiiSky70 (29 Mar 2015 às 10:58)

Manhã com algumas nuvens cizentas e temperaturas a subir sem muito vento


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mar 2015 às 13:45)

boas,

Aqui o tempo está fresco e nublado 
Vou com 13,2ºc e vento de WNW 

O radar mostra qualquer coisa de chuva para NW 





Será que chega aqui?


Imagem satélite (13h):


----------



## james (29 Mar 2015 às 14:10)

Boa tarde ,

Domingo com céu muito nublado .

Tatual : 18 graus centigrados
Tmin   : 7 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mar 2015 às 17:01)

Mapa das temperaturas estações IPMA e imagem satélite :














Hoje as temperatura não me parece estarem tão altas como ontem, devido ás nuvens médias - altas..


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2015 às 20:25)

Boa tarde,

Dia bastante encoberto hoje durante toda a manhã, tendo mesmo caído alguns pingos muito fracos durante um brevíssimo período de tempo. Durante a tarde melhorou um pouco, mas as temperaturas foram sempre bastante amenas e até algo desconfortáveis sempre que o vento, frio, se manisfestava.

Entardecer com céu mais limpo, que proporcionou breves, e belas, cores crepusculares.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mar 2015 às 23:15)

Fotos que tirei ao nevoeiro da madrugada de ontem para hoje:



FoggyNight_29Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




FoggyNight_29Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




FoggyNight_29Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

*Nevoeiro sobre o Douro*



FoggyNight_29Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




FoggyNight_29Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




FoggyNight_29Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




FoggyNight_29Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mar 2015 às 00:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei ao nevoeiro da madrugada de ontem para hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

À semelhança de ontem, aqui em frente, no estuário do rio Douro, não está nevoeiro. Vê-se perfeitamente a outra margem.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2015 às 04:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei ao nevoeiro da madrugada de ontem para hoje:



 lindas! Perfeitas com as estrelas e a torre.


----------



## james (30 Mar 2015 às 07:28)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia nublado .

Vento fraco .

Tatual : 10 graus centigrados


----------



## james (30 Mar 2015 às 07:49)

Agora começa a chuviscar .


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 17:23)

Temperaturas às 17h


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mar 2015 às 17:56)

Boa tarde,

Sigo assim por aqui:


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 18:01)

Tarde de céu pouco nublado , agora vai ficando mais nublado para o mar


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2015 às 19:03)

Por aqui uns dias "pobrezinhos" em sol e calor. Ouvimos ah e tal vem aí o verão e bla bla bla... Publicidade enganosa é o que é! Hoje da parte da tarde lá saiu o sol por umas 4horas (já encobriu outra vez). Mas vento frio não tem faltado. É um desconsolo!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 19:25)

Por aqui bastante fresco , vou com *11,8ºC* e vento de WNW
Humidade está nos *90%

Temperaturas e imagem satélite atual:







*


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mar 2015 às 19:48)

Parecia prometer mas quando vi o resultado em vídeo foi decepcionante... Estive quase para nem publicar o vídeo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 01:20)

Boa noite,

Ontem tivemos mais um dia fresco.
Temperatura máxima foi de *14,2ºC*; minima de *9,1ºC
*
O vento esteve a noite toda de NE / ENE até cerca das 12h.
De tarde esteve de W / WNW, que foi rodando para NW / NNW para fim da tarde.
Depois foi para norte estando agora em NNE / NE.

O amanhecer foi com nuvens baixas e nevoeiro:






Pela hora do almoço o céu limpou:





A partir do meio da tarde começaram a aparecer as nuvens , e não foi possível ver o poente





Deixo aqui uma recolha das imagens das 15h / 16h / 17h / 18h






Às 23h , notava-se um equilíbrio nas temperaturas do território, e  talvez as nuvens a impossibilitar as inversões térmicas..




Destaque para Lamas de mouro com *2,9ºC*  e Vila real de S. António com *19,6ºC*

Agora , sigo com *10,4ºC* , *94%HR* e vento fraco de NE
Céu muito nublado


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2015 às 06:51)

cookie disse:


> Por aqui uns dias "pobrezinhos" em sol e calor. Ouvimos ah e tal vem aí o verão e bla bla bla... Publicidade enganosa é o que é! Hoje da parte da tarde lá saiu o sol por umas 4horas (já encobriu outra vez). Mas vento frio não tem faltado. É um desconsolo!!!



Antes assim do que secar tudo ainda mais rapidamente com o calor e termos uma eclosão de incêndios antes da época, sem todos os meios estarem preparados. Entre céu azul cheio de nuvenzinhas frescas e céu azul coberto de fumo não pode haver dúvidas quanto à escolha. 
E venha mais chuva, que ainda faltam dois meses para o verão a sério, não há pressa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 11:22)

james disse:


> Agora começa a chuviscar .


 
Chuviscou e acumulou nas estações de Viana


----------



## james (31 Mar 2015 às 13:12)

cookie disse:


> Porregião uns dias "pobrezinhos" em sol e calor. Ouvimos ah e tal vem aí o verão e bla bla bla... Publicidade enganosa é o que é! Hoje da parte da tarde lá saiu o sol por umas 4horas (já encobriu outra vez). Mas vento frio não tem faltado. É um desconsolo!!!








E publicidade enganosa sim senhor , na nossa região sol e calor a serio só la para julho ou final de junho .

Abril e maio são meses ainda de muita chuva , não são de sol e calor . E a chuva e bem precisa para manter este a região verdejante .



Publicidade enganosa sim senhor . Na nossa regiao


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 15:26)

Temperaturas às 14h e 15h


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Mar 2015 às 18:34)

Grande nortada durante todo o dia


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 18:51)

Atuais *16,4ºC*
Vento de NNW fraco a moderado

Nuvens altas para norte





Previsão do cape para a tarde de domingo 




Para  Arouca , os meteogramas metem *1094J/kg*


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 00:19)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu praticamente limpo!

A temperatura máxima subiu , chegando aos *18,8ºC* por volta das 16h
A minima foi fresca *9,3ºC* ao amanhecer com algum nevoeiro e nuvens médias.

Radiação Ultravioleta perto dos* 5UV`s*

Em Francelos, os extremos foram
Máxima *16.8 °C *
Minima *9.7 °C *
Durante a tarde esteve vento moderado de NW / NNW*.*
Velocidade do Vento max *29.8 km/h *
Rajada de Vento max *43.9 km/h *


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 00:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Previsão do cape para a tarde de domingo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já reduziu, o recuo das previsões de condições de instabilidade tem sido uma constante nos últimos meses, como praticamente desapareceu o que dias atrás tinha sido previsto para começar sexta-feira.
E não há valores previstos a excederem os 750 J/Kg para todo o período de duas semanas até meio do mês.






A única zona que ainda permanece acima dos 700 J/kg é a de Zebreira, na fronteira do distrito de Castelo Branco, para domingo às 18h.


----------



## supercell (6 Abr 2015 às 12:53)

Por aqui reina a calma.. Céu com algumas nuvens... Temperatura agradável e uma brisa...


----------



## cookie (8 Abr 2015 às 05:19)

É verdade. Ainda vira muita chuva e frio mas o irritante é o constante bombardeamento"vem aí o verão bla bla bla"


----------

